# Ground problem>>>>>???????



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

hi im 21 and have started on my gto. i thing i have a ground problem when i turn the lights on they are dim the head lights . the right tail light goes out when i hit the breakes and the fule gauge reads zero with the lights on and normal with them off. if this is a ground problem where are the grounds for a 1969 GTO???????:confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It sounds like a ground problem. 69's are notorious for ground issued. Try loosening,cleaning, and re attaching factory grounds......or if you aren't going stock, add some ! 1st, check the neg batt. cable to engine block....then go from there. :cheers Eric


----------



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

the only problem with that is i have no idea where the grounds are lol or where to start to identify em....could ya help


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I can help. ...A lot of accessories get ground with out a wire. This is called body or chassis ground. In other words, the accessories have a (+) wire going to them, and the whole rest of the car is a (-) wire. When mounting sockets and mounting bolts get dirty or corroded, you loose the ground connection. IF you run a long wire from the (-) terminal on the battery, and touch the other end to the grounding clip, nut, case, or mounting stud of a poorly functioning accessory or light....and you see the light/ accessory get brighter, THEN you have effectively "bypassed a bad ground and trouble shot your problem...........follow me?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I would also suggest Classic Car Wiring . Com : Home of the original color laminated car wiring diagram and getting a wiring diagram for your car. Well worth the 20 bucks or so.


----------



## skuzzzusmcdevildog (May 8, 2009)

thanks
you can see my car on youtube Cory Buice


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

skuzzzusmcdevildog said:


> the only problem with that is i have no idea where the grounds are lol or where to start to identify em....could ya help


Howdy and welcome. Ground straps (in case you don't already know) are flat braided bare bundles of wire, about 1/4" to 1/2" wide, 4-6" long. On a 69 you should have at least two: 

One goes from a bolt on the rear of a cylinder head (usually passenger side, but either side will work) to a sheet-metal screw on the firewall.
Another, goes from a bolt on the frame rail to a sheet metal screw on one of the front inner fenders, near the "middle" of the bottom edge of the inner fender. This one's usually on the driver's side but again, either side will work.​
Another thing that not having proper gounding will cause, is on automatic cars the "body" ground will go through the transmission shifer cable, getting it hot enough to melt the cable sheath and cause the cable to start binding. Ask me how I know.... 

Also, when you connect them make sure that you clean both connection points so that the straps can make a good solid electrical connection to bare metal.


----------

